# Seiko 7T62 100M Chronograph



## Guest

Hi all,

I was out on a scavenge up north today for antiques and collectables and managed to find a Seiko 

It's a white dial 100m Chronograph - 7T62 0DX0, 3N3281

Can anyone give me some information on the watch? I can't seem to find it on the Seiko database and I can't find any like it for sale...

Here's a quick pic for reference...


----------



## SEIKO7A38

levon2807 said:


> I was out on a scavenge up north today for *antiques* and collectables and managed to find a Seiko
> 
> It's a white dial 100m Chronograph - 7T62 0DX0, 3N3281
> 
> Can anyone give me some information on the watch? I can't seem to find it on the Seiko database and I can't find any like it for sale...


Well, it's hardly an 'antique'. 

Seiko's 7T62 calibre is a fairly recent (and still current) quartz movement.

Some of last year's new 'retro' Seiko Spirit models, like the SBPP001 ('Speedy' homage) use it.

I reckon your 7T62-0DX0 dates from November 2003, and is probably product code *SNA365P1*.










Try 'googling' it using that (instead of the calibre-case number), and you'll probably find a few results.


----------



## Guest

Cheers! Still can't find too much...might flip it...will have to see how it feels to wear 

I know this one isn't an antique  The only antique Seiko(sha) I have is the 1880s chiming wall clock...


----------



## Steve's Dad

This is one of the few quartz movements I like.

The Alarm can be used as a dual time feature.

The chono hands can be centralised by the user.

Instructions can be found here: 7T62

This is mine:


----------



## Service Engineer

Steve said:


> This is one of the few quartz movements I like.
> 
> The Alarm can be used as a dual time feature.
> 
> The chono hands can be centralised by the user.
> 
> Instructions can be found here: 7T62
> 
> This is mine:


Very, very nice. I do like this. What are all the sub dials ? What size is it ? It's just what I've been looking for.

Is it a recently produced model ? Sorry about all the questions but I'm smitten ! Very 'Speedy' looking. :wub:


----------



## Steve's Dad

Service Engineer,

This particular model is about 38mm but is probably discontinued but there are many others, do a search on eBay for 7T62(include title and description in your search), or Pulsar or Seiko chronographs. You could also look at 7A28 and 7A38.

This Seiko 7T62 is very Speedy-like:

eBay No: 250537893751

On the 7T62 the main second hand is chrono seconds the top sub-dial is chrono minutes, the left sub-dial is the true second hand, the bottom dial is alarm or dual time.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Seiko's 7T62 calibre is a fairly recent (and still current) quartz movement.
> 
> Some of last year's new 'retro' Seiko Spirit models, like the SBPP001 ('Speedy' homage) use it.





Steve said:


> This Seiko 7T62 is very Speedy-like: eBay No: 250537893751


As is the recent â€˜Spiritâ€™ SBPP001 (7T62) which I mentioned above:


----------

